# Never Forget



## ZacharyEli

Hello, I had some help with the phrase "Never Forget." translated into Hebrew, '

לעולם אל תשכח

I've been thinking about this for a long time, and I plan on getting this tattooed on my wrist. The only problem is, I don't have a copy of this that I can take in to my tattoo artist, and to further complicate this, my tattoo is going to be on the underside of my wrist, right before my palm. I don't know how it would be split up, because לעולם אל תשכח won't all fit as a one-liner unless written fairly small.

        Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Diadem

You could always make it into an acronym, viz. לא"ת. Of course, that would mean only you knew the meaning, and you would have to explain it everytime someone asked about it. However, you may enjoy that --- I don't know.


----------



## ZacharyEli

Wait... could you explain that a bit more? I don't know anything about Hebrew yet


----------



## Diadem

An acronym is a series of letter representing a series of words. For example, the acronym "ATM" represents "automated teller machine." Hebrew also uses acronyms.

For example, the acronym for *R*abbi *M*oshe *B*en *M*aimon, a famous Jewish philosopher and commentator, is רמב״ם (*R*a*MB*a*M*). The acronym possesses the first letter of each word. 

So, for your phrase, you take the first letter of each word and form an acronym since it would otherwise be too long.

Thus, for לעולם אל תשכח, you would get לא"ת. The " is actually a punctuation symbol called a _gershayim_. It's commonly used in acronyms.


----------



## ZacharyEli

Diadem said:


> An acronym is a series of letter representing a series of words. For example, the acronym "ATM" represents "automated teller machine." Hebrew also uses acronyms.
> 
> For example, the acronym for *R*abbi *M*oshe *B*en *M*aimon, a famous Jewish philosopher and commentator, is רמב״ם (*R*a*MB*a*M*). The acronym possesses the first letter of each word.
> 
> So, for your phrase, you take the first letter of each word and form an acronym since it would otherwise be too long.
> 
> Thus, for לעולם אל תשכח, you would get לא"ת. The " is actually a punctuation symbol called a _gershayim_. It's commonly used in acronyms.



I knew what english acronyms were, but you had me lost when you started talking about Hebrew acronyms, lol. So it would be like getting N.F.? But in Hebrew letters?


----------



## ks20495

> So it would be like getting N.F.? But in Hebrew letters?



It would...And just like "N.F.", "לא"ת" would have meaning only to you.


----------



## ZacharyEli

That's interesting, anyone know how or if I could get לעולם אל תשכח or לא"ת Drawn up (that I could print out) to take in to my tattoo artist?


----------



## Diadem

Well, fonts are available online...you could always download the font you desire and type it out in a Word document. Then print it and show it to the tattoo artist. You might have to enable foreign language text support.


----------



## wolfman1

Keep in mind that לעולם אל תשכח DOES refer to a general "you" (in the Hebrew case, male singular), but another general/collective and sometimes more common "you" is plural. 

I'm not sure how much Hebrew you do or don't know, so here's some alternate meaning to "Never Forget"

לעולם אל תשכח - Never forget (singular command form)
לעולם אל תשכחו - Never forget (plural command form)
לעולם לא לשכוח - Never forget (infinitive command form)
לעולם לא אשכח - I will never forget

also keep in mind that Never Forget is not as common a phrase in Hebrew as it is in English (although I'd like a second opinion on this)


----------



## wolfman1

Diadem said:


> Well, fonts are available online...you could always download the font you desire and type it out in a Word document. Then print it and show it to the tattoo artist. You might have to enable foreign language text support.



Yes, it should not be hard to find a website that graphically prints different Hebrew words for you. Googling may help.


----------

